# Serious help needed with clothing photography



## DirkDiglett (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Some background info about myself and the business: I started doing menswear resale on eBay about 4 years ago, and I've been _very_ slowly improving my photography to look more professional. Even though my pictures are much better than they were when I started, I feel like they're just not at the level that I want them to be at. Once my results are better, I would like to have these on my website for my consignment business.

Here, is  a small album of my work. (Link to my eBay for more examples)

But this is what my goal is, at least in quality, and similar style. For reference, we sell a lot of the same brands, but most of their items are new while mine are used. (These are NOT my images, so if that's not allowed, this is the link to the seller's eBay page.)

I'm currently shooting with a Canon Rebel Xsi, the 18-55mm lens that came with it, and 3 45W lights. Two are on umbrella stands, and the other is bare, usually placed farther behind to reduce shadows and brighten the subject. Background is a matte gray wall. (Ninja edit: I am not using any photo editing software, besides whatever the basic Microsoft editor is, and that's mostly for cropping, straightening, and minor lightening.)

Any and all help is much appreciated, as well as any C&C's. Thank you!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 20, 2016)

TBH, I don't think it's your pictures that need so much improving as the management of the clothes themselves.
The pictures look fine - and actually normal.
Too slick and no one would believe you.
It wouldn't hurt to download GIMPSHOP Gimpshop | The Photoshop Free Alternative  and learn to sharpen and edit a bit.


edit:  And use a classier, darker wooden hangar.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2016)

Agree!  The biggest issue I see is the presentation; photography is fine, better than a lot, but the presentation is abysmal.  You need to clean & polish the shoes, press the suit....


----------



## DirkDiglett (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks! I've realized my presentation wasn't very good, but didn't know it's downright terrible. I definitely see that now though! After making sure that every item is pressed, polished, etc., what do you think is next for me to be able to reach the level of the examples? I'm just not satisfied with how drab and dull mine look. They look better than most sellers I see, but I want that super professional look that draws attention and could look great on a professional website.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2016)

The main difference is lighting; again, your lighting is definitely better than the average seller, but it's not quite at "that" level if you follow me.  They all look slightly under-exposed, the white balances seem a bit off to me, but it really comes back to presentation.

If you look at the "good" example that you linked to, notice that all their products are shot on seamless white background, probably Savage Super White.  In the case of both the tie and the shoes you shot, there are very similar tones in the item and the wood-grain background.  Additionally the texture in the wood-grain is distracting to the viewer.


----------



## DirkDiglett (Aug 21, 2016)

I apologize if this sounds stupid, but I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to anything technical in photography. My lights are 45W, and depending on the item, I'm having to set my exposure times anywhere from 1 - 2.5. Does this mean I need brighter lights, or just up the exposure even higher? Because of a slightly flimsy tripod, some of my shots get blurry at higher exposures, which has me thinking about getting a shutter trigger.

If you can tell, it looks like his photos have an amazingly higher level of detail, in all ranges. Is this a limitation of my older camera or lens? Would brighter and softer lighting help with this?

As far as background goes, I see how the wood grain can be distracting and the similar tones don't look very appealing. Is gray an acceptable color to use, or is white going to be my best option? I've used white before, and I've seen it wash out a lot of my items or the white balance is difficult to get correct without making the background pink or blue.

In about 2-3 months I'll be able to get some new equipment if necessary. If it is, what do you think I should change?

Thanks again, I really appreciate all of your time and advice!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2016)

You definitely need some proper gear.  45 watt lights are >< close to useless.  Your SS should be at 1/200 or better.  I would look on Amazon or eBay and pick up four inexpensive strobes; Neewer or one of the clones will be a good start.  You also need to pick up a copy of Light, Science & Magic to learn how to use them.  

As far as backgrounds, if you're going to get the strobes, then yes, gray is the best choice because you can use the strobes and inexpensive gels to turn it any colour from pure white to pure black.  If you're getting "washout" with white backgrounds it's simply a matter of adjusting the placement and or power of your lights with respect to the background.

If your tripod is flimsy, throw it away.   You can pick up GOOD tripods very cheaply on places like Craig's List.


----------



## Quovadis (Aug 23, 2016)

DirkDiglett said:


> I apologize if this sounds stupid, but I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to anything technical in photography. My lights are 45W, and depending on the item, I'm having to set my exposure times anywhere from 1 - 2.5. Does this mean I need brighter lights, or just up the exposure even higher? Because of a slightly flimsy tripod, some of my shots get blurry at higher exposures, which has me thinking about getting a shutter trigger.
> 
> If you can tell, it looks like his photos have an amazingly higher level of detail, in all ranges. Is this a limitation of my older camera or lens? Would brighter and softer lighting help with this?
> 
> ...



Hi, I am not a good photographer, but I do sell a lot on Ebay, Tradesy, Poshmark etc...I saw your products. If I may give you some advice. Most of your products are inexpensive (as are mine). The photos you have are ok. To go to the next level, it gets very expensive and time consuming. I did decide to go to the next level, and learn, and spend money, and pull my hair out, but I'm a bit of a masochist. Quite frankly, the two things you could do better without spending too much money, is A. polish you items and present them well, and B. use more light. Do you have a window with daylight coming in? It's all about light. I did not understand this at first, I thought I needed a new camera, or a new lens...LIGHT!!!. Also kill the wood, and get a nice white background..


----------

